# Cherry platter



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2020)

My largest platter yet. New lathe allows me to turn some pretty big stuff now. A nice piece of Cherry. 15" in diameter, sits about 1 1/2" high. Finish is a shellac friction finish with wax.
Slab was cut in 2011, was very dry.


 I cut a 16" blank out of the slab.


 Finished top view.


 The bottom view. Kind of an ogee shape.


 The side profile.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65 (Feb 25, 2020)

Gorgeous platter! Love the shape and the cherry is beautiful as always. I like the little sap pocket in the lower edge, sets off the whole piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 25, 2020)

Wow beautiful work Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

That is beautiful!! Sometimes I get all wrapped around the axle over spalt, or burls but man, Cherry, Mahogney, Sapele, just beautiful woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2020)

Gorgeous turn my brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2020)

Congrats on natural beauty! Think I need a lathe with a larger capacity! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## djg (Feb 25, 2020)

That is beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 25, 2020)

Beautiful job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2020)

That's a beauty, glad to see your getting some lathe time in!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2020)

That’s a beauty, Greg! Cherry has such a timeless look, and that form does a great job of showing it off!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 26, 2020)

Excellent work on both the platter and photographs. The form fits the blank so well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 26, 2020)

Nicely done; love the profile and finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 26, 2020)

good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Excellent work on both the platter and photographs. The form fits the blank so well.


Funny thing is they are just cell phone pics. I ruined my good camera by leaving batteries in it and they leaked and corroded everything.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## pinky (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice work on the rim!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 26, 2020)

Awesome piece!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice therapy Greg!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 26, 2020)

Yea, this is very nice. I hope to get some good blanks out of the cherry a neighbor dropped off for me. 
15” is a big piece, most folks wouldn’t realize till it’s turning in front of their face!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wowser. Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 26, 2020)

Great platter, Greg. The cherry is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sing it with me now....
cherryyyyy....cherry baby. 
cherryyyyy....cherry baby.
Mmm. you look so fine
(come out) Move it nice and easy
Girl, you make me lose my mind

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

